# Light Clincher Suggestions?



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Despite the plethora of related threads, I'd appreciate suggestions here. My everyday wheels are 2010 Bontrager RL's (1711 g). But I'm considering a much lighter set for climbing and occasional fast paced group rides. I'm 6 ft @ 155 to 160. Hoping for a sub 1300 g set for the least amount of $$$ ... around $1k would be great, if that's possible. I'm open to custom or not. Sram compatible. Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Sub 1300 in a clincher is going to be a stretch, even at your weight. Tubie? Much more reasonable. And I have a feeling you'd be looking at more than $1k. Maybe a Edge Carbon Clincher laced to some Alchemy Wheelworks hubs with CX Ray spokes. But that is probably closer to a $2k build. Those hubs alone are $600. The Edge 45 clincher is around $800 per rim! And even then you are probably only barely dipping down into the 1300 gram range. 

If you are that concerned with weight, get tubies and make them a race only wheel, which is what I am assuming you are going after anyway.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Nimble Spiders 24/28
Sapim Cxrays
internal nips
M5 hubest
weight 1220 grams


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Nimble Spiders 24/28
> Sapim Cxrays
> internal nips
> M5 hubest
> weight 1220 grams


I stand corrected. I always forget about Nimble. I hear wonderful stuff about them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> I stand corrected. I always forget about Nimble. I hear wonderful stuff about them.


They make great stuff. The Spider that I am quoting for is brand new.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Zen Cyclery said:


> They make great stuff. The Spider that I am quoting for is brand new.


Yeah, and their standard build (not the one you are quoting) is very reasonable at under $700.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

They are a great company. Its too bad that their factory burned down last year.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Zen and Chris. I'll go tubie if I need to. No big deal for a race set. But I'll check out the Spiders for sure. Any tubies you suggest?


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

You might try these.

http://www.speeddream.com/road.php

A tick over 1300gr and $789. I've read some good reviews on "Dave's Wheels" but do not have first hand knowledge.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

How about the Flit Letica. 1315 grams and $449. I have the Cone-a and they are great wheels.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

lamazion said:


> How about the Flit Letica. 1315 grams and $449. I have the Cone-a and they are great wheels.


Leticas look good. They're offering a CX-Ray upgrade for $89 too.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> I'm 6 ft @ 155 to 160. Hoping for a sub 1300 g set for the least amount of $$$ ... around $1k would be great, if that's possible.


Alchemy front, DT240 rear, Kinlin XR200 rims 20f 28r, CX-Rays, Al nipples, ~1290g, ~$820.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

rruff said:


> Alchemy front, DT240 rear, Kinlin XR200 rims 20f 28r, CX-Rays, Al nipples, ~1290g, ~$820.



Yep great rims, plenty stout for me at 145-165lbs depending on time of year.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Lots of good choices above. 
Another more affordable option would be a pair of used AC Sprint 350's with CX-Ray spokes 
They come in pretty close to 1300g
Typically sell for aroud $300-$450 online
Spend the rest on a trip


----------



## FAST2U (Jun 22, 2003)

*Another Option....*

IRD Cadence Niobium rims, White Industries H2/H3 Hubset, Sapim CX Rays come in at 1335g, and much less than other sets. Or use Velocity Aeroheads, in a 20/24 spoke set. Or beef up for durability to 24/28, and still be well under 1400g. Cheers!


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Soul 2.0 - 1330 grams for $435 shipped

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=10


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

The options keep growing! Many thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## FAST2U (Jun 22, 2003)

*Gotta Love a USA made Hubset However....*

I don't know....something about White Industries Hubs....look like jewelry to me. Quality, durable USA made product with customer service that is top notch, and race tested. Gotta love them.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Not to derail this thread too much, but would the kinlin xr200 (ird cadence, etc.) be ok for a 175lb rider with a higher spoke count? Say 24 or 28 front, 32 rear? Or would the Aerohead be a better bet?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> Not to derail this thread too much, but would the kinlin xr200 (ird cadence, etc.) be ok for a 175lb rider with a higher spoke count? Say 24 or 28 front, 32 rear? Or would the Aerohead be a better bet?


in 24/28 I think it would be fine.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Not to derail this thread too much, but would the kinlin xr200 (ird cadence, etc.) be ok for a 175lb rider with a higher spoke count?


I'm riding a set with 20f and 28r at 170lbs and they are fine so far. You may want to go to 24f and 32r for long term durability though... it is a very light rim.


----------



## ansetou (Jul 17, 2009)

i'm in the market for a set of very light wheels for my wife. she never weighted more than 100 lb so the lighter the wheels the better. any suggestion? my budget is around $400. Thanks.


----------

